
Biggest Software Mistakes in History - CSHARK_Software
https://cshark.com/blog/stay-calm-and-refactor-the-code
======
CSHARK_Software
Read this blog post about the biggest catastrophes in history. In some of them
people died, some of them had cost millions of $.

